# Corsair H80 Vs Corsair H100 Vs Traditional Fan Heatsink for overclocking



## jackomacko (Apr 30, 2012)

Well right now I am using the stock heatsink with my CPU and it keeps it at a decent Temperature but in a hot room it can allow my CPU to get extremely hot. Sometimes even dangerously hot. So I know I need a new heatsink overclock or not.

Anyways, I am debating between the 3 listed in the title.

The reason I am debating between h80 and h100 is that the h100's radiator is mounted on the top of the case compared to the back of the case with the h80.
And if its in the back it would replace a 140mm fan, if the top a 200mm fan. 

Then if not I was going to get a zalman heatsink.

So which heatsink is the best? Which is the main point of this thread. If there is one that is better then the ones listed please tell me.

After heatsink is decided what would be the best amount to overclock my intel i5 2.9ghz?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Linking to a product page would help us a lot


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Please post full PC specs, including PSU make/model/wattage.
Overclocking is dependent on the quality of your components, most importantly your PSU. Low quality PSU, don't try overclocking at all. 

Water cooling is about the same efficacy as a good aftermarket air cooling solution. The difference comes with the inherent risk of a possible leakage.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Both of those watercooling solutions you mention use air to cool the fluid, which means you are still limited by room temperature. You cannot cool your CPU lower than the air you're using to cool it.

The best immediate solution would be to turn on the air conditioning.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

water cooling as no increase versus air cooling.

infact I built two systems last week one with a corsair h100 and one with a corsair h50. The air cooler (h50) gave slightly better temps.

I would always use air cooling due to the fact that water and electrical components dont mix well. If an air cooler breaks you replace it. If water cooling breaks and leaks you replace nearly everything.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought water cooling doesn't use... water, but non-conductive liquid...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

wkw427 said:


> I thought water cooling doesn't use... water, but non-conductive liquid...


Most do use non conductive liquid, but it still breaks stuff when it leaks on it.


----------

